# NGD Gibson Keb Mo



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

So I was looking for a D28 again and ended up with this thing, a used 2015 Gibson Keb' Mo' Bluesmaster. After a good scour and a set of new strings I was very surprised by the sound that came out of this little guitar. It seems to excel at any kind of finger style playing and has what I would consider a Steadfastly approved 1 13/16 neck width. Really enjoying it so far and here's the mandatory pictures.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats! That's a nice looking guitar.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've played these & I really like them.
Great guitars.
They really suit me.

So cool that you got one.

Enjoy!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations! 

Beautiful finish and overall proportions.
To me, it looks like it came straight from "the Delta".

ENJOY!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

That is a very unique body shape. Congrats!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Congrats ! 
Tried one some five years ago but was not ready to pay full price for a brand new.
The used L-OOTV I fetched two years ago filled the bluezy gap I was suffering... ;-)


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I've been enjoying it every night since I bought it.



mawmow said:


> Congrats !
> Tried one some five years ago but was not ready to pay full price for a brand new.
> The used L-OOTV I fetched two years ago filled the bluezy gap I was suffering... ;-)


Thanks, I'm the same way over the prices. I find it hard to justify paying new prices when I can pick up a nice used one and save a couple of thousand like I did here.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Swervin55 said:


> That is a very unique body shape. Congrats!


A cool body shape, but not really a unique one. There are several guitars made in the L-00 shape, this being one of the cooler ones. 

@Morkolo congrats on a sweeeeet guitar!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

jdto said:


> A cool body shape, but not really a unique one. There are several guitars made in the L-00 shape, this being one of the cooler ones.
> 
> @Morkolo congrats on a sweeeeet guitar!


Thanks, I have to admit a shape I didn't really like until now. I tried a few L-00 standards and they were never my thing, but this one scratches an itch I didn't even know I had.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Morkolo said:


> Thanks, I have to admit a shape I didn't really like until now. I tried a few L-00 standards and they were never my thing, but this one scratches an itch I didn't even know I had.


The Standard is 14 frets, vs. the 12 on the Keb Mo, which puts the bridge lower into the "sweet spot", as they call it. I think it definitely makes a difference to the sound. When I bought my steel resonator, I tried the 14 and 12 fret versions of the same model and definitely preferred the sounds of the 12 fret (sitting in a little room full of other guitars at the 12th Fret, so the whole room was sort of resonating LOL). Also, the Keb Mo has a wider nut, which would be nice for a fingerstyle player. I've played a few Keb Mo models and they are definitely sweet little guitars. I ended up getting a 13 fret Halcyon NL-00, which is the L-00 but deeper and a compromise between 12 and 14 fret. An interesting and unique design, for sure.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Morkolo said:


> So I was looking for a D28 again and ended up with this thing, a used 2015 Gibson Keb' Mo' Bluesmaster. After a good scour and a set of new strings I was very surprised by the sound that came out of this little guitar. It seems to excel at any kind of finger style playing and has what I would consider a Steadfastly approved 1 13/16 neck width. Really enjoying it so far and here's the mandatory pictures.



Sweet guitar, Congrats! And I'm happy to know I'm not the only one that considers steadfastly's opinions when purchasing guitars, although he would not approve of the brand..... You probably should have gotten something made in china during the crazy deal of the day!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> Sweet guitar, Congrats! And I'm happy to know I'm not the only one that considers steadfastly's opinions when purchasing guitars, although he would not approve of the brand..... You probably should have gotten something made in china during the crazy deal of the day!


If you get it shipped to a spot close to the border, you can make a short drive to pick it up and save a bundle!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

jdto said:


> If you get it shipped to a spot close to the border, you can make a short drive to pick it up and save a bundle!


thanks for making me spit out my coffee!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Sweet guitar, Congrats! And I'm happy to know I'm not the only one that considers steadfastly's opinions when purchasing guitars, although he would not approve of the brand..... You probably should have gotten something made in china during the crazy deal of the day!


I forgot all about the possibility of a custom order from Rondo, but it's too late now.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Very nice. Good find.


----------



## Bigc057 (12 mo ago)

Ready to sell? If so Id like to buy


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Bigc057 said:


> Ready to sell? If so Id like to buy


No sir, this one is a keeper.


----------

